# what kind of orchid is this



## RichardBee (Jun 17, 2008)

Hello...I know very little about orchids...I know this is not a slipper orchid and I apologize for that...someone suggested I write to this forum to learn what kind of orchid this is...a friend's discarded plant at least ten years ago, has finally bloomed....any information would be appreciated...and of course how to properly care for it...I have watered it and kept it fairly well shaded for all these years...thanks.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 17, 2008)

Congrats for finally blooming it... 10 years is a lot of patience to shower upon an unidentified plant.  It is a member of the oncidiinae tribe, which is all that I can say. probably has miltassia or brassia in its background because of the starry shaped flowers...


----------



## RichardBee (Jun 17, 2008)

*thank you*

thank you for your quick reply...I shall look that up now....when I was in Paris this May I took a photo of this plant...any guess it is growing on a shelf in the Hermes store


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jun 17, 2008)

I think Miltassia or Bealleara or a similar hybrid is the right type for the orchid, but you will probably not be able to pinpoint the exact cross without some luck that right person sees your picture.

I think the other plant is a Nepenthes pitcher plant, but the precise species or hybrid is beyond my knowledge.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 17, 2008)

It looks like Dgmra. Winter Wonderland to me:

http://portersorchids.com/Images/Dgmra_WinterWonderland.jpg


----------



## Candace (Jun 17, 2008)

I was also going to say it looks like a Dgmra. to me.


----------



## Rick (Jun 17, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> It looks like Dgmra. Winter Wonderland to me:
> 
> http://portersorchids.com/Images/Dgmra_WinterWonderland.jpg



I agree with you. I have a yellow Degarmoara clone (Flying High, Stars and Bars).

Degarmoara is an oncidia "intergeneric". That means it is a hybrid cross of different genera from the oncidia alliance. In the case of Degarmoara it has Brassia, Miltonia, and Odontoglossum

I think the last time I showed it Dgmra was eliminated and changed to something else for judging purposes. Or maybe that was my Colmanara??


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 18, 2008)

The nepenthes is Nepenthes Mirranda or Mixta... You can look up the thread I started for more culture tips...


----------



## RichardBee (Jun 19, 2008)

*What a great forum*

thank you all so much for your information...you['ve got me interested in Slipper Orchids now...what a great group....


----------

